# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ما الفرق بين اللواء والراية ؟ وما فائدة كل من الراية واللواء في الحرب ؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

ما الفرق بين اللواء والراية ؟
وما فائدة كل من الراية واللواء في الحرب ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

في تحفة الأحوذي: 5/266 (بَابُ مَا جَاءَ فِي الْأَلْوِيَةِ جَمْعُ لِوَاءٍ):
بِكَسْرِ اللَّامِ وَالْمَدِّ قَالَ فِي الْمُغْرِبِ اللِّوَاءُ عَلَمُ الْجَيْشِ وَهُوَ دُونَ الرَّايَةِ لِأَنَّهُ شِقَّةُ ثَوْبٍ يُلْوَى وَيُشَدُّ إِلَى عُودِ الرُّمْحِ وَالرَّايَةُ عَلَمُ الْجَيْشِ وَيُكْنَى أُمُّ الْحَرْبِ وَهُوَ فَوْقَ اللِّوَاءِ
وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ اللِّوَاءُ غَيْرُ الرَّايَةِ فَاللِّوَاءُ مَا يُعْقَدُ فِي طَرَفِ الرُّمْحِ وَيُلْوَى عَلَيْهِ وَالرَّايَةُ مَا يُعْقَدُ فِيهِ وَيُتْرَكُ حَتَّى تَصْفِقَهُ الرِّيَاحُ
وَقَالَ التُّورِبِشْتِي  ُّ الرَّايَةُ هي التي يَتَوَلَّاهَا صَاحِبُ الْحَرْبِ وَيُقَاتِلُ عَلَيْهَا وَتَمِيلُ الْمُقَاتِلَةُ إِلَيْهَا وَاللِّوَاءُ عَلَامَةُ كَبْكَبَةِ الْأَمِيرِ تَدُورُ مَعَهُ حَيْثُ دَارَ
وَفِي شَرْحِ مُسْلِمٍ الرَّايَةُ الْعَلَمُ الصَّغِيرُ وَاللِّوَاءُ الْعَلَمُ الْكَبِيرُ كَذَا فِي الْمِرْقَاةِ.
(باب فِي الرَّايَاتِ)
جَمْعُ رَايَةٍ وَقَدْ عَرَفْتَ مَعْنَاهَا وَالْفَرْقَ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ اللِّوَاءِ فِي الْبَابِ الْمُتَقَدِّمِ قال الحافظ: وَجَنَحَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ إِلَى التَّفْرِقَةِ فَتَرْجَمَ بِالْأَلْوِيَةِ وَأَوْرَدَ حَدِيثَ جَابِرٍ ثُمَّ تَرْجَمَ لِلرَّايَاتِ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي ((فتح الباري)) 6/126: (قَوْلُهُ بَابُ مَا قِيلَ فِي لِوَاءِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ)
اللِّوَاءُ بِكَسْرِ اللَّامِ وَالْمَدِّ هِيَ الرَّايَةُ وَيُسَمَّى أَيْضًا الْعَلَمُ وَكَانَ الْأَصْلُ أَنْ يُمْسِكَهَا رَئِيسُ الْجَيْشِ ثُمَّ صَارَتْ تُحْمَلُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ اللِّوَاءُ غَيْرُ الرَّايَةِ فَاللِّوَاءُ مَا يُعْقَدُ فِي طَرَفِ الرُّمْحِ وَيُلْوَى عَلَيْهِ وَالرَّايَةُ مَا يُعْقَدُ فِيهِ وَيُتْرَكُ حَتَّى تَصْفِقَهُ الرِّيَاحُ وَقِيلَ اللِّوَاءُ دُونَ الرَّايَةِ وَقِيلَ اللِّوَاءُ الْعَلَمُ الضَّخْمُ وَالْعَلَمُ عَلَامَةٌ لِمَحِلِّ الْأَمِيرِ يَدُورُ مَعَهُ حَيْثُ دَارَ وَالرَّايَةُ يَتَوَلَّاهَا صَاحِبُ الْحَرْبِ وَجَنَحَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ إِلَى التَّفْرِقَةِ فَتَرْجَمَ بِالْأَلْوِيَةِ وَأَوْرَدَ حَدِيثِ جَابِرٍ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دَخَلَ مَكَّةَ وَلِوَاؤُهُ أَبْيَضُ ثُمَّ تَرْجَمَ لِلرَّايَاتِ وَأَوْرَدَ حَدِيثَ الْبَرَاءِ أَنَّ رَايَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَتْ سَوْدَاءَ مُرَبَّعَةً من نمرة وَحَدِيث بن عَبَّاسٍ كَانَتْ رَايَتُهُ سَوْدَاءَ وَلِوَاؤُهُ أَبْيَضَ أَخْرَجَهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وبن مَاجَهْ وَأَخْرَجَ الْحَدِيثَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ وَالنَّسَائِيُّ أَيْضًا وَمِثْلُهُ لِابْنِ عَدِيٍّ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَلِأَبِي يَعْلَى مِنْ حَدِيثِ بُرَيْدَةَ وَرَوَى أَبُو دَاوُدَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ سِمَاكٍ عَنْ رَجُلٍ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ عَنْ آخَرَ مِنْهُمْ رَأَيْتُ رَايَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَفْرَاءَ وَيُجْمَعُ بَيْنَهَا بِاخْتِلَافِ الْأَوْقَاتِ وَرَوَى أَبُو يَعْلَى عَنْ أَنَسٍ رَفَعَهُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَكْرَمَ أُمَّتِي بِالْأَلْوِيَةِ إِسْنَادُهُ ضَعِيفٌ وَلِأَبِي الشَّيْخِ من حَدِيث بن عَبَّاسٍ كَانَ مَكْتُوبًا عَلَى رَايَتِهِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَسَنَدُهُ وَاهٍ وَقِيلَ كَانَتْ لَهُ رَايَةٌ تُسَمَّى الْعِقَابَ سَوْدَاءُ مُرَبَّعَةٌ وَرَايَةٌ تُسَمَّى الرَّايَةَ الْبَيْضَاءَ وَرُبَّمَا جُعِلَ فِيهَا شَيْءٌ أَسْوَدُ.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وفي ((فتح الباري)) 6/126: (قَوْلُهُ بَابُ مَا قِيلَ فِي لِوَاءِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ)
>  وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ اللِّوَاءُ غَيْرُ الرَّايَةِ فَاللِّوَاءُ مَا يُعْقَدُ فِي طَرَفِ الرُّمْحِ وَيُلْوَى عَلَيْهِ وَالرَّايَةُ مَا يُعْقَدُ فِيهِ وَيُتْرَكُ حَتَّى تَصْفِقَهُ الرِّيَاحُ .


جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم .
هل توجد الراية والألوية في عصرنا أثناء الحرب ؟!!!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

لا أدري؛ وإن كنت أظن أن الراية بصورتها القديمة ليست موجودة الآن، والله أعلم.

----------

